# FlyFishing



## JayMorr (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Phranquey (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice shots. If I may crit a little:

1) I think the rule of thirds would have applied well here. Unfortunately, you went for the rule of tenths...he's almost out of the picture.

2) Nice clear picture, but if it were by itself, and it weren't for the fin, I would think it was a snake.

3) Just a bit too much on the vignette (IMO), but otherwise....:thumbup: Cool perspective

4 & 5):thumbup::thumbup: Excellent....#5 would be a nice product shot.


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the third pic. It looks great!


----------



## bradster76 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice, really beautiful shots! How do you like the new Orvis rods? I have a Scott, 7ft, 4weight I love to death, and using Orvis/Battenkill reel. The reel is fine for even our browns. I was looking at the new 6weight Orvis has, and it feels really nice to cast. 

Nice to see another flycaster here! Welcome to TPF. I had a few fly recipies we use here in the old east, pull up a chair at my vice bench, have a beer. :cheers:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2008)

What a nice new theme. We haven't had that so far, ever. I wonder how many TPF members practise that sport and can conribute their own photos to the thread. For - remember: this is the Photo Themes, and new threads started in here are being started with the intention of getting a collection together of all our members' very different photos on the same theme. It is not meant to be a section for C&C.

The only photos I do have (must go look for them, they are hidden away) are of my sun practising on a school's sports grounds, there is no water anywhere near him, but he had to practise his casting.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 6, 2008)

i like the last two. ive always wanted to try flyfishing after i saw "a river runs through it" i think it is a beautiful sport


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 6, 2008)

I LOVE number 3!! But I agree...maybe a _little_ less on the vignette.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent captures.
Awsome details.
And now i wanna go fly fishing


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 6, 2008)

The last one has a bit too much blue/purple to it.  I find it somewhat distracting.  Could be personal taste though.

The before last one is sharp, but looks like a bit too much red.  the hands and fingers seem on the red side, but the fish looks ok.

I'm loving the third one, with the black and white.


----------



## beveziers (Nov 6, 2008)

it's a dream for me to learn how fishing like this...


----------



## Over Exposed (Nov 6, 2008)

Good stuff! Dig the vignette


----------



## bradster76 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous brownie, there, Over! Where did you catch him, may I ask?


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 7, 2008)

> Unfortunately, you went for the rule of tenths...he's almost out of the picture.



Oh but you should see it at 14 feet high! 

Highlight radius in skies bugs (#1), but I'm digging the contrast and sharpness in #4.  I see you are undecided about your logotype.

LaFoto going all a river runs through your thread :lmao:

-Shea


----------



## Over Exposed (Nov 7, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> Gorgeous brownie, there, Over! Where did you catch him, may I ask?


 
I'll only give one hint. It's a classic VA tailwater.....taken before it becomes a tailwater.

A few more....


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah more fishies!  Nice and sharp, great colors (a bit hot) & textures. The one with drinking cows 

BTW - That cow is looking pretty yellow... maybe you should have it checked out.

-S


----------



## Over Exposed (Nov 7, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Yeah more fishies! Nice and sharp, great colors (a bit hot) & textures. The one with drinking cows
> 
> BTW - That cow is looking pretty yellow... maybe you should have it checked out.
> 
> -S


 

Yup, that and the fingers in that shot as well as the fingers in the last shot. No PS to work with at the moment unfortunately. My comp needs to go see the doc before loading it back up. 

Should mention all of the shots except the smallie in my first post were taken on a P&S. I think they are likely the Oly 1030SW or my previous L6. I've sunk too many in the past when out on the streams..


----------



## JayMorr (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome, thank you for the C&C.  It is very much appreciated.  I have learned a lot through lurking.







http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=37257&st=15&gopid=328187&#entry328187


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> 6.



hahaha looks like he was trying to catch some soccer players


----------



## AlanE (Apr 7, 2012)

Early Bird by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------

